# I think I like Mozart now



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey

not been on here for ages due to having moved location and not getting much time on the internet. 

anyway, when my Dad told me that I would get to like all the mainstream composers such as Mozart, I didn't believe him. 

But I got a cheap CD from a charity shop, with his Piano and Clarinet Concertos, and now I think I'm beginning to understand what the fuss is about. Very nice music. I recognised most of it, it's funny how much music you remember from so long ago...

Will I now get to like Handel? Hmmm, doubt it, but ya never know.


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

What music did you listen to before Mozart? 

I took a long time to really appreciate Mozart too... It was his Mass in C Minor that eventually got me.


----------



## gottachatter (Feb 12, 2007)

Funny.
I also did not like Mozart at first.
Infact I hated him. I didn't understand why he was so great.
My first real exposure to Mozart was not a real good one.
I was playing a Mozart duet and I got so frustrated with the way my teacher wanted me to play it. From then on I hated Mozart. 
Then I auditioned for a string quartet workshop got accepted and what do I have to play? Mozart K.387.

But I ended up really loving that piece.
Now I love him and his 4th Violin Concerto is one of my favorites.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Mozart for me was instantly likeable. The moment I heard his 20th piano concerto I decided I must learn to play the piano proficiently enough to play that.


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

riverbank - glad you're getting there with mozart. He was ok huh? You should go see some handel operas. Are there ever any on near you? Try Julius Caesaer, Orlando or Alcina. I've done quite a few handel operas now (I'm a continuo cellist) and these three are by far my favourite. Are you in UK? Orlando is on at Royal Opera House at the moment.

If not, try to look for a DVD. We might have some good prices on some in our store, have a look. Put a post on the forum too while you're there, I'm trying to build it up!! (I'm CMan)


----------



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

captaintim said:


> riverbank - glad you're getting there with mozart. He was ok huh? You should go see some handel operas. Are there ever any on near you? Try Julius Caesaer, Orlando or Alcina. I've done quite a few handel operas now (I'm a continuo cellist) and these three are by far my favourite. Are you in UK? Orlando is on at Royal Opera House at the moment.
> 
> If not, try to look for a DVD. We might have some good prices on some in our store, have a look. Put a post on the forum too while you're there, I'm trying to build it up!! (I'm CMan)


hehe .. not got to like Handel yet. Not at all keen on most of his stuff that I've heard, but who knows how my music tastes might evolve as I get older.

I am in the UK, now living in Leeds, funny that there isn't a major orchestra up here but nevermind.

In answer to the other question, I got back into classical music either late teens or early twenties, when I first started to build up a classical collection I was into Russian composers like Khatchaturian, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, have always liked Ravel and Gershwin, and was into mainly 20th or late 19th century to start with. I have only recently discovered that Elgar is amazing though, missed out on him for a long time.

Mozart is simple but effective, I would say. I think Poulenc (one of my favourite composers) sounds like he has been inspired a bit by Mozart as have many others I guess.


----------



## Gatton (Dec 20, 2006)

Edward Elgar said:


> Mozart for me was instantly likeable. The moment I heard his 20th piano concerto I decided I must learn to play the piano proficiently enough to play that.


Elgar, funny you should mention it. It was also the d minor concerto that got me into Mozart's piano concerti. Somber and emotional stuff.

---

Now listening to:

David Oistrakh
Mozart Violin Concerto No 5 in A Kv 219


----------



## music 10 (Oct 12, 2007)

*mozart and beethoven*

Beethoven is famous for all his works, when he composed such great works despite his blindness. And yes, his works are similar to Mozart's works because he truly idolized Mozart. he was known to look up to mozart, even playing for him one time at a gathering. mozart gave beethoven a simple melody on which beethoven improvised for minutes.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

music 10 said:


> Beethoven is famous for all his works, when he composed such great works despite his blindness.


He was hard of hearing, not visually impaired, and that's what makes him even greater, IMHO.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Mozart can't really be disliked. His music has catchy melodies, so it is a good starting point. 

Riverbank, to appreciate Handel's music, start with his oratorios. They are easier to digest than operas (more choruses, use of english language, conceived at the time for a greater public than his operas).


----------

